# What's your day job?



## TheoKrueger (Jul 5, 2006)

First of all, i hope that you won't be needing your day job and can be financially covered by music very soon! But, if you do have a day job, what is it?

I'm working at a tourist office at the moment where i issue ferry tickets for travelling from island to island, and i also answer the phone and give information to tourists enquiring about timetables. Generally it has lots of sitting down and can get your butt all soft after a coupla years but at least it's a clean job and has ADSL so i can talk in VI. :razz:

How 'bout you guys and gals?


----------



## Hermitage59 (Jul 5, 2006)

Full time Words and music.
I could say i'm lucky, but i went hungry a few times working my socks off and saving for the future, so determination, hard work, and a lot of patience. I'm still going at it, but it's by choice now, which is a far better way to enjoy this craft.

Theo, i wish you the very best for the future, and hope you get what you want soon. You're a class act and a great muso.

Respects,

Alex.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jul 5, 2006)

Music... But in the business who knows for how long 

Before that, while studying at college, I worked at a school, helping kids with computers etc.


----------



## IvanP (Jul 5, 2006)

Translation...I'm sick of it, but it pays checks for the moment...I've also worked on a lot of stuff, even sold ties...

The good thing is that I'm currently doing the translation thing 1/2 time, so I have the rest of the day to focus on music education and composing... it makes at the end a really tiring day, but hey, that's life 

I know someday I'll be able to do music for 14 hours a day


----------



## sbkp (Jul 5, 2006)

I do IT/Web/Software for EastWest and another couple of companies. Sometimes that leaves me a lot of time for music, and sometimes none at all!



- Stefan


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 5, 2006)

Day job: Male prostitute. You don't wanna know what I had to do to pay for VSL.

- Mike Greene


----------



## Jackull (Jul 5, 2006)

best job, baby sitter  

J


----------



## sbkp (Jul 5, 2006)

Jackull @ Wed Jul 05 said:


> best job, baby sitter
> 
> J



Absolutely right! 

- Stefan


----------



## tgfoo (Jul 5, 2006)

During the school year I work at my school's gym. But since it's summer I do web development/whatever random things my company wants me to do.... which usually means I sit on my ass surfing the internet wishing I was at home sleeping :???: . But they do pay me well (most money I'll probably ever get for doing pretty much nothing) and I just got a new laptop, so I'm hoping to sneak in a little music composition when I start to fall asleep in my office. :smile:


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 5, 2006)

Mike Greene @ Wed Jul 05 said:


> Day job: Male prostitute. You don't wanna know what I had to do to pay for VSL.
> 
> - Mike Greene



right, ... and i think he kept some of that money he still owes me :mrgreen:


to be serious: another fulltime composer&sfx guy here, but before i started to create music i was teaching guitar and before that i was working as a layout guy in a desktop publishing office.


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 5, 2006)

So Theo... are you _really_ at Disneyland? (The happiest place on earth.)

My last day job was as a male model (no really -- I have plenty of Zoolander type pics to prove it. :mrgreen: The actual gigs were fun--plenty of naked chicks/women around--but going on 'go sees' sucked. Not much different than pimping yourself to filmmakers and such. But I guess it prepared me for all the rejection in film composing. Doesn't feel any different in that regard. I'm used to it by now -- the ups and downs)


Speaking of pimping --- I'd say Mike's role as male prostitute helps his music career too...


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jul 6, 2006)

Mike Greene @ Wed Jul 05 said:


> Day job: Male prostitute. You don't wanna know what I had to do to pay for VSL.
> 
> - Mike Greene



I would do far worse things to get VSL :D


----------



## FRNDLYFIRE MUSIC (Jul 7, 2006)

Its rough but you have to do what you have i suppose. For the moment I work security for a fed ex site. And as most would see it as a backup plan, I see it as a stepping stone. I picked something easy so i could bring my music to work with me and compose while "on duty" and I also didn't want a manual labor job that would jeapordize my hands. Because I've been there before and had some close calls with manufacturing facilities and constructon sites.......I am working my way up the musical ladder though with a few promising projects that will pay on the back end of things. And I also operate a recording studio with a fellow composer on here. We are doing all we can so that by the end of this year, music and vo/sfx, art, studio, selling/leasing tracks and even teaching people how to use sequencers and plug-ins, will provide us with all we need finacially. We are even in the making of a company combining our resources with a director to get as much freelance work as possible with us doing audio and him on the visual side of things.

Best of success to us all.

Wait :!: male prostitute.....why didn't I think of that one?


----------



## D.J. (Jul 7, 2006)

FRNDLYFIRE MUSIC @ Fri Jul 07 said:


> Wait :!: male prostitute.....why didn't I think of that one?






You have to work with what your given bra. :lol:


----------



## midphase (Jul 9, 2006)

My day job involves sending out e-mails, talking on the phone to directors and producers, attend meetings, consult on budgets and write proposals, I also video edit and create DVD's and CD's of my work...oh and create and maintain my web site, generate promotional materials, create a cohesive marketing image, write and send out press releases and general information to publications and web resources, my job also entails programming custom sample libraries, maintaining my computer system, back up and archive data, and create and maintain a streamlined production workflow comprised of the latest hardware and software tools, lastly I also entertain clients with lunches, dinners and freebee tickets to events....oh yeah, I almost forgot...I'm also responsible for tracking and report/verify information to ASCAP, stay after clients to obtain accurate airdate information, provide myself with basic legal counsel and oversee contracts (and in some cases write them), track finances and report tax information accurately and oversee insurance and other clerical aspects of my business, I do research on current marketing trends and pop culture keeping track of who's who so that when a client mentions a particular track or artist I actually know what they're talking about, I'm also responsible for keeping track of inventory and consumables, ordering media and other materials needed for production and proper office maintenance, I also clean, dust vacuum, throw out the trash, clean the toilet and freshen up my workplace on a daily basis.....oh...and every once in a while I also get to compose.

That's my day job!


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 9, 2006)

what he said,
sometimes it is really sad how much time you invest into doing taxes, writing invoices, doing calls, planning the schedules etc. instead of just sitting there and composing.


----------



## Remy (Jul 9, 2006)

Well i wouldn't call what i do for a living a day job cause it's more a night one. :mrgreen: 

I'm producing and playing psychedelic trance, unfortunatly it's very unstable for incomes and it's a very unproffesionel buisness comparing to other musical genres. And before that i was working in construction as a painter wich was pretty okay except for the smell of paint and white spirit that wouldn't go away, even after a couple of showers.


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 9, 2006)

hehe, that reminds me, what i have never told here 

i did a job after i finished school when i was around 20 years old.
i worked for a disposal company for around 9 weeks, just to know what it's like to be at the back on the disposal car and running around the city for around 10 hours. of course they paid pretty well.
it also was a good training for the body .... and those guys driving and running around in summer at especially july/august collecting the shit and mess of other people have my deepest respect now


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 9, 2006)

Kays -- that sounds *very* familiar. It's crazy how much peripheral stuff there is to do. (oh yeah... and then there's the music part) 

Alex -- Much respect to you.


----------



## Ed (Jul 9, 2006)

TheoKrueger @ Wed Jul 05 said:


> How 'bout you guys and gals?



I enjoy sleeping.


----------



## Blackster (Jul 9, 2006)

I graduate in a few months at the University of Applied Sciences Cologne. After that maybe I start studying composition. But I´m not quite sure yet. 

However, I plan to become a full-time composer.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the input everyone!

Alex: Thanks a lot my friend. The feelings are mutual!

Kid-surf: I'm not in Disneyland now but i forgot a part there for sure (or perhaps took a big part with me)! The France one, not USA. What a great place.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jul 15, 2006)

My day job is a a cross-between Kays and Alex. Full-time composer and SFX, also do V.O. for games. But the other stuff is is time-consuming too, maintaining the business, keeping client relationships, publicity, etc.

Theo, Im hoping you'll come back to Australia soon and that I'll have tonnes of work to give you buddy!!


----------

